

Apple predicted to 'strike back' at Google with purchase of Nokia or RIM - redial
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/16/apple_predicted_to_strike_back_at_google_with_its_own_patent_purchase.html

======
fpgeek
Um, the title is very misleading. The analyst in the article predicts Apple
will strike back with a _patent_ purchase (plausible) as opposed to a company
purchase (which sounds crazy even if they could it past the anti-trust
watchdogs, particularly in Europe).

